
Show HN: Caliban, dead-easy Dockerized research workflows locally and on Cloud - sritchie
https://github.com/google/caliban
======
sritchie
Hey all, Caliban author here. Caliban is a tool that helps ML researchers
launch and track their numerical experiments in an isolated, reproducible
computing environment. We built this at Google to try and remove the heavy
friction that always accompanies a move from interactive development -> local
model training -> Cloud.

Caliban will dynamically build Docker containers for your code, without you
having to know anything about Docker, and then execute that container for you
in a variety of different modes.

Full docs live here:
[https://caliban.readthedocs.io/en/latest/](https://caliban.readthedocs.io/en/latest/)
We wrote a small tutorial here: [https://github.com/google/caliban#getting-
started-with-calib...](https://github.com/google/caliban#getting-started-with-
caliban)

Hope this helps folks out there with their ML research! Happy to answer any
questions that come up.

~~~
sdan
Wow this is insanely cool. I haven't tried it out, but I have a similar setup,
except its pretty unreliable and unsafe to use. This looks amazing!

